# Looking to Charter a Catamaran in Maui



## jpconley (Jun 27, 2017)

I am looking to rent a catamaran in Maui to go day sailing with my family one day the week of July 24th-30th. I have ASA certifications 101, 103, 104 and 114. All the charter companies I have looked at provide crewed day charters. If there is anyone out there who can point me in the right direction...or who is willing to rent their sailboat, Please let me know.

Jay


----------

